# "لا تدينوا لكي لا تدانوا "



## KOKOMAN (15 مارس 2011)

"لا تدينوا لكي لا تدانوا "
متى 7 : 1

قيل عند أباء الرهبنة انه ذات مرة قال لتلميذه
اذا رأيت أخيك يزنى
فلا تقل فى قلبك انه يزنى
فأن الذى قال لا تزنى
هو نفسه الذى قال لا تدين

ربى يسوع اعطنا عين بسيطة وعقل نقى حتى لا ندين اخواتنا او الذين سقطوا
فربما تكون لهم الفرصة فى التوبة عن خطيتهم ونحن لا نجد مثل هذة الفرصة للتوبة​


----------



## sparrow (15 مارس 2011)

المفروض دايما ندي الاعذار ومنكنش قاسيين في حكمنا علي حد
ونقول يارب لا تدخلنا في تجربه لكن نجينا من الشرير 

تامل جميل يا كوكو ومليان حكمه
شكرا لتعبك


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 مارس 2011)

ميرررسى على مرورك يا فندم

وعلى مشاركتك الجميله 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## +ماربيلا+ (15 مارس 2011)

*حقيقى جميله اوووى *

*يسلم ايديك يا كوكو*​


----------



## انريكي (15 مارس 2011)

موضوع جدا رائع كوكو

بجد تسلم ايدك

الرب يباركك


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 مارس 2011)

+ماربيلا+ قال:


> *حقيقى جميله اوووى *
> 
> *يسلم ايديك يا كوكو*​


 ميرررسى على مرورك يا ماربيلا

 ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 مارس 2011)

انريكي قال:


> موضوع جدا رائع كوكو
> 
> بجد تسلم ايدك
> 
> الرب يباركك


 ميرررسى على مرورك يا انريكى

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## النهيسى (18 مارس 2011)

ربى يسوع اعطنا عين بسيطة وعقل نقى حتى لا ندين اخواتنا او الذين سقطوا
فربما تكون لهم الفرصة فى التوبة عن خطيتهم ونحن لا نجد مثل هذة الفرصة للتوبة
*
آمين يا يسوع
شكرا أخى الغالى
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 مارس 2011)

_ميرررررسى على مرورك يا النهيسى
ربنا يبارك حياتك
_​


----------

